# Coding Ossicle Tibial Tubercle



## Orthocoder269 (Jul 17, 2014)

I have a patient where the physician has documented 'history of Osgood Schlatter's" with subsequent fragmentation of of tibial tubercle with ossicle. I'm hesistant to assign an Osgood Schlatter code as it says history of.  What other DX code can I use for this?


----------



## Dhaneshmurali (Jul 21, 2014)

*Osgood Schlatter or fragmentation of tibia*

Hi,



Yes. If the reason for visit is primarily for Osgood Schlatter or fragmentation of tibia,  we should use 732.4. No doubt on this.

If nothing stated about treatment plan for Osgood Schlatter or it is given only 'history of ' then we can use V13.59 (personal history of other musculoskeletal condition). 

Fragmentation is directly leading to fracture, so we cannot take traumatic fracture code in this situation. Even though  Osgood condition not affecting knee joint directly, we can use 716.86 (otherspecified disorders of lower leg joint) for fragmention of tibia with history of osgood schlatter.



Regards,

Dhanesh M


----------



## Orthocoder269 (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you so much!  I will use the 716.86 as the physician is not definitive in the Osgood diagnosis. I appreciate your input on this


----------

